# Quick and EASY Dinner Recipes



## Jill (Jul 13, 2011)

I cannot cook anything unless it's easy. Harvey's better than me when it comes to cooking but realize it's a LOW bar






Can you share your quick and easy dinner recipes? For us, quick / easy right now is the name of the game, but I'm limited. It's kind of like pasta, frozen pizza, frozen entrées, beans and rice, tuna helper, sandwiches... you get the point!

DO you had any quick and easy dinner recipes you could pass along? I'm figuring (hoping?) I'm not the only one challenged when it comes to time + talent in the kitchen!


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 13, 2011)

Chop up fresh veggies, whatever is in season or what you like, add onions, fresh garlic, mushrooms. Saute in olive oil. Cook your favorite pasta, when its almost done, toss into the veggies and let it warm together for a few minutes. Add cheese if you like. I like. Lots. Add bread if you like too.

You can also brown chicken tenders and add to it.

You can also not use oil and use a small pasta, add your favorite salad dressing and make a pasta salad. This can be made ahead and left in the fridge, its as good cold as hot.

Bake a good size potato for each person, once done, cup open the middle and add tomatoes, cheese, bacon, onions, whatever you like, top with Ranch dressing, baked potato and salad combo.


----------



## Mona (Jul 13, 2011)

Here's an easy one that everyone that comes here just LOVES! It's not a whole dinner, but the "meat" portion of it. It may not be a good selection for those that want reduced salt intake, but it is easy and DELICIOUS!!

*Ingredients:*

2-4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts

1 can cream of chicken soup

1 can cream of muhroom soup

spices (I use a sprinkle each of garlic powder, dill weed, parsley flakes, onion powder, celery salt, celery seed, but you can use whatever turns your crank



)

In a large covered skillet, quickly brown chicken breasts in about a tablespoon of vegetable oil. In a bowl, combine your soups and spices and mix all together, then pour over the chicken. Turn way down and simmer very slowly, cooking for about 45-60 minutes. Chicken will be tender, juicy and delicious, and the soups make a ready made gravy to serve over mashed potatoes.

You can just add more chicken breasts and additional cans of soup as needed for larger numbers of people. (Do not add water to the soup!)


----------



## jayne (Jul 13, 2011)

I think there is an official name for this dish, something like spaghetti carbonara, but we call it Jimmy Dean Spaghetti:

While boiling a small package of spaghetti, crumble and brown a 'chub' of your favorite breakfast sausage with some chopped onions. Drain if excessively greasy. Break 4 eggs into a bowl and mix with a fork. Grab your parmesan cheese. When the spaghetti is done, drain it then immediately return it to the pot and add the hot sausage and the raw eggs, stirring until the eggs have cooked from the heat of the pasta/sausage. Add at least 1/2 cup of parmesan cheese, and pepper to taste. The cheese and sausage add a lot of salt so you probably won't need to add any.

Another thing is that I just discovered is that there are some really good frozen ravioli in the freezer section of my grocery store. We like the ricota cheese ones and they boil up pretty quickly and are good with canned/jarred marinara sauce. Pair this with a salad or good veggies and some garlic bread or rolls and you have a very easy go-to dinner.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 13, 2011)

I am a vegetarian, but something my mom makes if she has no time is to throw boneless chicken breasts in the crock pot with water and some Lipton's Onion Soup mix and let it cook all day. No prep, no cooking really. Just throw it in and set the dial.

If you are vegetarian, my personal favorite "under 10 minute meal" is soyrizo burritos. We heat up some Soyrizo (it is a soy based chorizo, very spicy, and pretty much pre-cooked so you just throw it in a pan on medium heat for a couple minutes) and mix in some beans (heat in microwave for a minute or two) and some cheese in a tortilla. Mmmm.

Andrea


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 13, 2011)

Jill, you NEED a crockpot. I do the majority of my cooking in one. Nearly ANYTHING can be made in a crockpot. You can set it in the morning, and dinner is ready when you get home from work. Plus the house smells GREAT.

My hubbys favorite is roast with gravy

in a crock pot put

Beef roast, whatever size you want

1 can coca cola

1 can cream of mushroom soup

a packet onion soup mix

Turn crock pot on low for 8 hrs or high for 4hrs.

If you want, you can throw veggies in with it, bu hubby prefers mashed potatoes on the side.

I often make "Italian chicken" too

Its chicken (whatever king you like boneless or not)

spaghetti sauce

Cook on low for 8 hrs or high for 4hrs.

After its done, I serve it over spiral noodles, and have a vegetable on the side


----------



## Sonya (Jul 13, 2011)

I like using the crockpot too:

a bag of boneless raw frozen chicken tenders

2 cans of cream of chicken soup

1 can of cheddar cheese soup

pepper to taste

cook on low min 6 hours, I do longer usually like 10...the chicken gets so tender it just falls apart like it's shredded...we serve with Bob Evans microwaveable mashed potatoes and microwavable green beans in a pouch and dinner rolls.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm a fan of the crockpot too! Here's an easy take on grilled cheese that I like to serve with homemade soup:

Preheat your oven at 375.

Mix 3oz cream cheese with 1/2-3/4 cup mayo (to your tastes), 8oz of shredded cheese (we prefer colby jack) and 1 tsp garlic powder.

Cut a fresh loaf of French or Italian bread lengthwise, spread open, and slather both sides with the cheese mix.

I also layer on sliced tomatoes and either salami and ham or turkey and roast beef, but I'm sure there's a lot of stuff that would taste good on these.

Close the sandwich, place on a cookie sheet, and bake for 12 minutes.

The loaves get nice and crusty, but be careful when cutting because the cheese mix is super gooey. I like to cut them into small pieces for dunking with soup, but when we have them with chips or veggies I just cut the loaf in half. These ARE rich, so I can never finish my half, but the hubby will happily eat what I won't.


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2011)

You all are awesome!!! Thanks for sharing these recipes and keep them coming if you and others can!!!

We do have a few crock pots in different sizes and really about the only time I myself make anything that turns out "good" (again -- low bar!), it usually involves a crock pot. I love them.

Making up a grocery list now with your recommendations in mind.


----------



## little lady (Jul 14, 2011)

1 Whole roasted chicken

1 Bag of frozen broccoli flowettes(I use microwaveable)

2 jars alfredo sauce

1 small pkg, creme cheese

1/2 teaspoon garlic

1/4 teaspoon onion powder

1/4 teaspoon pepper

favorite pasta

De-bone chicken. Put alfredo sauce in pan,add pkg creme cheese(cubed), add chicken. Microwave broccoli till done then add to sauce. Simmer sauce on low and stir. Cook pasta. Serve sauce over pasta. I usually serve garlic bread with this. For vegetarians-omit the chciken. Enjoy!


----------



## sfmini (Jul 14, 2011)

Heat some olive oil in a skillet (only a tablespoon or so), take boneless skinless chicken breasts, put them between two pieces of plastic wrap and beat the crap out of them until thin. Great after a bad day at work. You can use a skillet, or meat mallet. Season as you like, I love using the McCormick grilling seasonings, and cook in the hot oil. They are awesome!

For burgers, mix lipton onion soup mix with the burger,let it sit a while to get flavor (mix in the morning and refrigerate for the evening), make your patties and cook on the grill.

Dunkel Burgers (named for neighbors I grew up with, the Dunkels) take two burger patties, put a slice of onion and choice of cheese (Mom loved bleu, not me!) put the patties together and wrap the burgers in bacon so that the entire burger is covered in bacon. Use toothpicks to hold the bacon on, my dad used a different number for each person's burger so he would know which had which filling. Cook on the grill.

Let me tell you, these are the BEST tasting burgers I have ever had.



You can't eat them in the bun, can't get your mouth around them. Since my weight loss surgery, one Dunkel burger lasts me for 4 meals now!


----------



## Sonya (Jul 14, 2011)

we do similar to the burgers above...we call them juicy lucys....in between 2 raw patties we put cheese, cooked bacon (micro kind), and jalepenos...just pinch the burgers together and grill...yummy!


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, I am for sure hitting the grocery store tomorrow to get the ingredients for some of these recipes. Tonight's dinner was 1/2 a grilled cheese on raisin bread and left over chinese. I think it tasted good but it's probably more eclectic than a lot of people would care to stomach





Thanks a lot for sharing them!!!


----------



## Miniv (Jul 14, 2011)

Take a large non-stick skillet and spray with PAM or sprinkle with olive oil.

Cut up boneless skinless chicken breasts into chunks and lightly brown over medium heat. One breast per adult.

While chicken is browning, sprinkle some garlic powder and Parmesan cheese over it.

Once meat is lightly browned, ADD:

1 jar of prepared spaghetti mushroom sauce

1 can diced Italian style tomatoes

1/4 to 1/3 cup Parmesan cheese

Stir the above and allow to simmer on low heat while preparing the pasta of your choice.

Before the pasta is ready to be served, ADD 1/2 cup heavy cream to the chicken and sauce and stir. Allow to simmer a few minutes and blend. Stir a few times.

Once pasta is done, drain and serve the "Creamy Chicken Alfredo Mushroom Sauce" over it.

Shazaam!

Larry loves it....It's easy and takes way less than an hour to cook and serve. Plus, if you make it for others they think you've "slaved" to prepare a yummy Italian meal.





(BTW, I'm puting together a bunch of easy "ethnic" recipes like this one in a booklet.... Think they would sell?)


----------



## dixie_belle (Jul 14, 2011)

just tried this one last week and it's a real keeper

2 boneless skinless chicken breasts, frozen is fine

1 stick butter

1 pouch Italian salad dressing mix

1 (10.5 ounce) can of cream of chicken soup

egg noodles - cooked

In a crock pot, add frozen chicken, butter and Italian salad dressing pouch. Cook on low until chicken is done (took maybe 3 hours). Remove chicken and shred. Place back in crock pot, add can of soup and stir. Let heat 30-45 minutes.

Serve over cooked egg noodles.

I thought it was wonderful but needed some color. Next time I'll add maybe some frozen peas near to the end of the cooking time or some diced carrots, maybe even some chinese pea pods. Just something for a little color.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jul 14, 2011)

Miniv said:


> (BTW, I'm puting together a bunch of easy "ethnic" recipes like this one in a booklet.... Think they would sell?)


For sure!!!!


----------



## Sterling (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's an easy dessert.

Banana Cream bread

Mix the following ingredients in order given.

1 c. brown sugar

2 eggs

1/2 tsp. salt

1 tsp. cinnamon

2 tsp. vanilla

1 3/4 c. flour

2 ripe bananas

8 oz. cream cheese

2 tblsps. oil

3/4 c. nuts

1 tsp. baking soda

Grease/spray a loaf pan and cook @ 350* for about an hour.

Serve warm with butter or let cool and have with a glass of milk. YUM!!!


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 16, 2011)

I try to keep my pantry well stocked with various types of salad dressing, canned veggies, lots of "cream of" soups, pastas of all kinds, rice, beans, tomato sauce, spaghetti sauce, alfredo sauce, rotel tomatoes, jalapeno slices, black olives, canned chicken and canned turkey. I cook a lot of "Eat it and Name it." In other words I don't rely on a recipe a lot. My husband says it is all good but then he is not so good in the kitchen. My cooking style goes back to my days of raising boys while the child support checks were few and far between. In other words when the potato chips are down to the crumbs just save the crumbs in a ziplock bag to be a topping for the next casserole!

Here is one I can remember and it is often requested of me for get togethers:

TRI-COLOR ROTINI SALAD

Cook a package of tri-colored rotini according to directions. Pour a small bottle of zesty Italian dressing over the pasta. Add any or all of the following or even other veggies you might like: chopped red onion, broccoli florets (sp?), sliced black olives, chopped bell pepper both green and red, chopped roma tomatoes. Put lid on bowl and give it a few turns to mix the ingedients well. Leave in refrigerator overnight for the flavors to mix well. When served sprinkle with shaved parmesan. Delicioso!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 16, 2011)

Drain and rinse:

1 can corn (not creamed corn, regular corn)

2 cans black beans

1/4 cup chunky salsa

1/4 cup diced pineapples

chopped cilantro

dash of hot sauce

Mix together and set aside.

Broil or BBQ either salmon or chicken. Serve this bean/corn salsa mix on top - it's AWESOME!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 17, 2011)

YUMMY YUMMY!!!!

I'm going to be trying a lot of new recipes!!!

Today, based on some of the things I read here, I'm trying a chicken recipe. Partly inspired from this thread, and partly from talking to my mom (who is an amazing "chef"). A chicken teriyake pasta thing (trying to replicate this Healthy Choice dinner I used to love). We'll see. It's ridiculous that I woke up at 4am wanting to fix and eat it then!!!


----------



## sfmini (Jul 17, 2011)

How about Beer Butt chicken? This is great stuff!!! Get a whole roaster chicken and canned beer. Drink 1/2 of the beer or pour 1/2 down the drain like I do since I hate beer. You can also use Coke, Root Beer, Pepsi as well I hear. Season the bird inside and out with salt and pepper or the McCormick grilling seasonings and seat the bird on the can carefully. Cans are weak these days and collapse easily so you do have to be a bit careful. Preheat the oven to 350 and bake the impaled bird in the seated position until done. You will need a thermometer for that part, but I think it is an hour to an hour and a half. You will have the most tender, juicy tasty chicken ever. Be careful taking the bird off the can, it is tricky but worth it. I usually bake it on the bottom of a broiling pan to catch all the 'juices' and in case the bird falls over.

To be sure of the timing and temps and to get more seasoning ideas, just google beer butt chicken and you will find all kinds of ideas.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 18, 2011)

This weekend in Kentucky I had a Black and Bleu pasta that I'm going to try to recreate. It seemed pretty simple - just grilled/blackened chicken with a Cajun spice rub, penne, alfredo and blue cheese crumbles on top - but the flavor was great! I wonder if I made the beer butt chicken if the leftovers could be pulled, seasoned, and used in the same pasta?


----------



## mydaddysjag (Jul 18, 2011)

Just threw together something super easy and cheap for dinner. Spencer steaks in tomato gravy.

In a crockpot add:

2 cans Tomato soup (you can also use diced tomatoes, or one can of each)

Salt

Pepper

Minced Garlic

Spencer steaks (If you have time, pan sear for maybe 30 seconds each side to seal in the juices better, if not, it doesnt really matter much. I usually do, but today I had a screaming toddler so I didnt have time)

Cook it on low for 8 hours.

I serve it over regular egg noodles, and a vegetable on the side (usually green beans)

This is one of my favorite meals


----------



## shelia (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't know if you have tried these or not, but Hormel makes great entries! i find them in the meat department. they roast beef with au jus, pork ect... they freeze well and only take minutes in the microwave. The barbeque spare ribs are to die for! they are expensive though. all you need to add is your vedgtables and potato or pasta of some sort.

Polish keilbasa with mac and cheese is good too. You can heat the keilbasa in the microwave and serve it on the side or cut it in small pieces and mix it in. then fix whatever vedgie you want.

Ham steaks only take a couple of minutes to fry and serve with your favorite side dishes. You can keep it frozen untill you are ready to fry it.

Chicken tacos are great too and will work great with canned chicken breast. Chicken enchaladas work well with canned chicken breasts too. Although these take a little longer to prepare and need more ingrediants.

The first suggestions are great when you just walked in or have been too busy to think about dinner until the last minute.

Have breakfast for dinner once in a while. It is quick and easy and I think broccoli goes well with eggs.


----------



## sfmini (Jul 18, 2011)

I can't believe I forgot this one, a major favorite and low cal/carb too!!

Take low carb tortillas, brush a bit of olive oil, add a bit of pizza sauce and top as you wish. I use turkey pepperoni, low fat cheese, mushrooms. Bake at 450 for 8 - 10 minutes and you have mini pizzas. If you like the 'crust' crispy, pre-bake them for a few minutes before putting on the toppings. This way everyone gets what they want on them. One 8" pizza is good for 4 lunches for me with a bit of non fat cottage cheese, or one meal for my roomies who have normal sized stomachs.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 18, 2011)

24 ounces dry fettuccini pasta 1 cup butter ( I cut it in half) 3/4 pint heavy cream salt and pepper to taste 1 dash garlic salt ( I used fresh garlic instead of salt) 3/4 cup grated Romano cheese 1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese

1.Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add fettuccini and cook for 8 to 10 minutes or until al dente; drain.

2.In a large saucepan, melt butter into cream over low heat. Add salt, pepper and garlic salt. Stir in cheese over medium heat until melted; this will thicken the sauce.

3.Add pasta to sauce. Use enough of the pasta so that all of the sauce is used and the pasta is thoroughly coated. Serve immediately.


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2011)

I love this thread!!!

This weekend, I made a really good chicken teriyake thing and it tasted just like at a Chinese restaurant. My mom had told me the secret is to coat the chunks of chicken breast lightly in corn starch! She was right. I can't believe how good it was. I made it again last night. If I can make it, anyone can. Using the corn starch before putting the chicken in the skillet makes it cook perfect and taste so good


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 19, 2011)

> Using the corn starch before putting the chicken in the skillet makes it cook perfect



Look at you!!! I'm so impressed!!!!



:yeah





Liz


----------



## Connie Ballard (Jul 19, 2011)

We like Taco Salad...quick and easy:

1lb Ground Turkey (can use ground beef)

1/2 envelope of Taco Seasoning

1 can fat free refried beans

1 can black beans (dont drain)

1 cup salsa (we like WalMarts Peach/Pineapple Salsa)

Bag of salad mix (or head of lettuce)

Shreaded sharp chedder cheese

Diced Onion

Fat Free Sour Cream

Nacho Chips (we like Scoops)

Brown meat, add seasoning and both cans of beans...mix everything let heat well. Place lettuce on plate, put scoop of meat/bean mix in the middle. Top with shreaded cheese, diced onion, salsa and sour cream....place favorite nacho chips around plate. Its pretty and soooooo good. My 93yr old Mom loves it too.

Nice to have a dish of cold watermellon for desert...real refreshing summer meal.


----------



## shelia (Jul 19, 2011)

I make a little different version of the taco salad.

I pound ground meat

1 package taco seasoning mix

1 can of kidney beans

bag of salad mix

a couple of fresh tomatoes

1 package green onions

I package of the shredded mixed cheese

Dorritos tortilla chips about (2 cups crushed)

Brown ground meat with taco seasoning then add drained can of kidney beans. heat thoroughly then remove and let cool.

Cut up green onions and tomatoes. In large bowel add all ingredients. Mix lightly. Serve and eat with fork or spoon.

If you think you will have leftovers you may want to just put the dorritos on what you are going to eat. Sometimes they may get a little soggy by the next day. Sometimes they don't.

You can add sour cream and/or diced avocado also.

Ooops! I forgot! I add a can of sliced black olives or sometimes whole black olives.


----------



## shelia (Jul 20, 2011)

Love this topic! It gives me lots of new ideas!

I thought of a dish I used to love, but can't remember how to make it! Maybe someone on here can help me out.

Chinese chicken salad

Cooked chicken breast cubed or shredded.

1 package of top raman noodles

sesame seeds

maybe celery?

sliced green onions

some sort of dressing??? maybe Aisen Toasted Sesame?

shedded or thinnly sliced red and green cabbage

?

Set aside the ramen flavor packet. You don't use it. Break up the dry ramen noodles in a bowl, add the rest of the ingredients, stir and I think it needs to sit for a little while. Then serve.


----------



## MindyLee (Jul 20, 2011)

*Spaghetti al Melone*

1 pound spaghetti pasta 

 

1 1/2 cups grated Parmesan 

 

1 (2 pound) cantaloupe, peeled, seeded, and cut into 1-inch pieces to yield about 4 cups _(can choose to use butternut squash also instead of melon) _

_ _

1 cup heavy whipping cream 

 

1/2 stick (4 tablespoons) unsalted butter, diced into 1/2-inch pieces, at room temperature 

 

1/4 cup whiskey 

 

2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice (from 1/2 large lemon) 

 

1 tablespoon kosher salt, plus extra for seasoning 

 

1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, plus extra for seasoning 

 

*Directions*

* *

Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil over high heat. Add the pasta and cook until tender but still firm to the bite, stirring occasionally, 8 to 10 minutes. Drain and place in a serving bowl. Add the Parmesan and toss well. 

 

Place the melon in a food processor and blend until chunky. Set aside. 

 

In a medium saucepan, heat the cream and butter over medium heat. Bring the mixture to a boil, reduce the heat, and simmer until the butter melts and the mixture is smooth, 2 minutes. Add the melon, whiskey, and lemon juice. Simmer until the mixture thickens, about 10 minutes. Stir in 1 tablespoon salt and 1 teaspoon pepper. 

 

Pour the sauce over the pasta and toss until coated. Season with salt and pepper, to taste, and serve.


----------



## weebiscuit (Jul 21, 2011)

sfmini said:


> Heat some olive oil in a skillet (only a tablespoon or so), take boneless skinless chicken breasts, put them between two pieces of plastic wrap and beat the crap out of them until thin. Great after a bad day at work.


ROFL!!!


----------



## weebiscuit (Jul 21, 2011)

Jill, I absolutely detest cooking because I have too many other things I'd prefer spending my time on. I've learned that making a casserole in a large baking pan works wonders, because with the two of us I can usually stretch it for three nights in a row!

If we have a rainy day I'll try to make a few casseroles and stick them in the freezer. Here's one recipe we both love. Not that hard to make, and you can freeze it ahead of time.

Santa Fe Chicken Casserole


1 onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 Tbsp. olive oil
9 oz. pkg. frozen fully cooked diced chicken
2 (15 oz.) cans black beans, drained and rinsed
24 oz. jar thick and chunky salsa
1 cup taco sauce
8 corn tortillas
1 cup sour cream
2 cups shredded Cojack cheese

*Preparation:*

In medium microwave safe bowl, cook onion and garlic in olive oil on HIGH for 2-3 minutes until tender. Stir in frozen chicken, black beans and salsa. (If freezing, cool onion and garlic mixture before adding frozen chicken.) In 2 quart glass baking dish, pour taco sauce. Lay four corn tortillas over sauce. Top with half of chicken mixture. Spoon on half of sour cream in small dollops. Sprinkle with half of cheese. Top with remaining tortillas, chicken mixture, sour cream and cheese. Cover with foil. At this point, you can wrap the casserole well and freeze up to 3 months.

Bake at 350 degrees for 25-35 minutes until bubbly. Uncover and bake 5-10 minutes longer until cheese is melted. If frozen, thaw casserole overnight in refrigerator, then bake covered at 350 degrees for 35-45 minutes until bubbly; uncover and bake 5-10 minutes longer until cheese melts. Serves 6

Here is another SUPER fast and easy, but delicious casserole that everyone loves:

CHICKEN A LA PEARL

2 c. cooked and diced chicken	1 can cream of chicken soup

1 carton sour cream 1 pkg. Stove Top chicken flavor stuffing mix

Grease a 9 x 13 baking dish. Place chicken in bottom of pan. Combine sour cream and soup in a small bowl. Gently spread over chicken. Prepare stuffing according to directions, omitting butter. Drop by teaspoonfuls over chicken mixture. Bake for 30 minutes at 325. This simple casserole is great for company.


----------



## Connie Ballard (Jul 21, 2011)

Sheila here is the Orential Chicken Salad (you can leave out the chicken)...for Oriential Coleslaw

5 Tablespoons white vinegar

3/4 cup oil

5 Tablespoons sugar

2 flavor packets from chicken ramen noodles

Combine above dressing ingredients, cover refrigerate 4 hours or overnite, then add it to the salad JUST BEFORE serving.

Combine these salad ingredients:

1 lb bag of shredded cabbage

3 shopped green onions

5 Tablespoons toasted sesamee seeds

3/4 Cup toasted slivered almonds

2 cups cubbed cooked chicken (optional)

Top with the 2 packs of ramen noodles. I put them in a big zip lock bag and smash them (crunch em' up good).


----------



## shelia (Jul 21, 2011)

Connie Ballard said:


> Sheila here is the Orential Chicken Salad (you can leave out the chicken)...for Oriential Coleslaw
> 
> 5 Tablespoons white vinegar
> 
> ...


That is it!! It was slivered almonds and not celery! the person who taught me used bottled dressing, but it sounds like the same flavor. Thanks!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok... I'm officially hungry for dinner at just a little after 9am


----------



## Connie Ballard (Jul 22, 2011)

shelia said:


> That is it!! It was slivered almonds and not celery! the person who taught me used bottled dressing, but it sounds like the same flavor. Thanks!!!


This is great to take to a carry-in event...double it, put the dressing on when I get there and always take home an empty bowl...!!


----------



## MeganH (Jul 23, 2011)

I started putting together a food blog for some of my recipes. Food is Love- blog I have a lot more I need to add. I love to cook


----------



## sfmini (Jul 23, 2011)

A good website for great low cal and tasty foods is

http://theworldaccordingtoeggface.blogspot.com/

They are usually easy to make, although those of you with normal sized stomachs would have to increase the serving sizes.


----------



## Whitewave (Jul 24, 2011)

How bout Mexician Chicken

2 bags Nacho Diretos ( 1 bag crushed up to make the "base"

1 can rotel tomatoes w/ green cilies ( can use just Rotel tomatoes hubby doesnt like spicy)

1 can Cream of Mushroom Soup

1 can of Cream of Chicken Soup

1 whole chicken cutup into bite size pieces (or buy the ones already cut in the package )

1 bag of Mexican Cheese

Heat oven to 350

in a 9 x 10 or larger pan

place crumbls doritoes on bottom

Mix all ingredients (not doritoes) in a bowl

Spoon over doritoes (dont pour or th mix will move the doritos)

add TONS of cheese on top

Bake in oven about 30 minutes til mixer is bubbling and hot

Serve with Doritoes and refied beans


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jul 25, 2011)

This is an easy summer favorite:

We use fresh, but you can also buy the frozen chopped onion/pepper.

-Chopped Onion

-Chopped Green Pepper (or red/orange, whatever color you prefer)

Warm up olive oil in pan, add onion/pepper, stir and fry until they are almost tender

-Slice yellow squash/summer squash/zucchini add to pan, stir a bit and then cover for 5-10 minutes until squash is soft, stirring occassionally.

-Top with shredded cheese (we prefer sharp chedder, but anything is good) let melt before serving.

You can vary the amount of each according to your tastes, I do 1/2 a large sweet onion, 1 to 1/2 green pepper, and 1-2 squash depending on their size. You can also add whole fresh basil leaves with the squash when you add it to the pan, and kidney beans if you want to add some protein.


----------



## Jill (Jul 25, 2011)

This is for sure a thread I will refer back to time and time again!!! Love it!!!


----------



## LAminiatures (Jul 25, 2011)

Take a loaf of garlic bread put domestic ham and provalone cheese inside and bake as directed. I serve this with tortellini soup. Also works well as an appetizer.

1lb ground turkey, cook with a packet of taco seasoning. Put it on a bed of iceberg lettuce then top it with a scoop of sour cream and a scoop of salsa serve with tortilla chips. Fast and easy on the waist line.

Blacken and chop up chicken tenderloins add sliced onion and broccoli florets. Put ingredients over a Boboli pizza crust top with cheese and bake.


----------



## weebiscuit (Jul 25, 2011)

What the heck are Rotel tomatoes? Never heard of them. Are they the same as cherry tomatoes or Roma tomatoes or something?


----------



## Connie Ballard (Jul 26, 2011)

Rotel is a brand of canned tomatoes that come in a variety of 'spiced up' versions like mild or hot that you can add to recipes.


----------

